# Two wheel dolly fishing rig.



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

About a year ago Moopups had asked for some advice on rigging up some kind of a rig that he could carry his fishing gear on and have a seat on it so he could wheel it down the docks when he goes fishing. I just asked him on the countryside family site if he ever got something rigged up. So if anyone is interested you might check up on it on countryside families. 

However, I have been interested in the same thing as I don't have a good boat to go out on the lakes. I do have a small aluminum boat but I'm limited on where all I can take it and I usually don't catch that many fish when using it. I do more river bank fishing then anything and if you know when and where to go you can purty much catch just as many fish, if not more, then when using a boat. 

But however, some of the places I go down to on the river banks can be quit a walk from the vehicle. It would be nice to be able to wheel all your fishing gear to and from the bank and have a great place to sit down also. 

Any suggestions on how you would rig something up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

People that surf fish in FL use two weeled dollys. They put poles cooler and tackle box on them. It would be easy to make one most are homemade that I saw down there.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

maybe a golf bag cart would work well


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Something like a wheelbarrow with bicycle wheels? A lot would depend on the kind of terrain & how much stuff that you want to carry. I'd need something that could carry an ice chest... oh! I already have that. My sons & son in law.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

The two weeled fishing carts I have seen in FL. Are like them old two wheeled grocery carts that old ladies use to use. But with aier tires in them from a small bike it looks like. They had it set up with PVC pipe to hild there poles. A open area for there cooler. And usealy had there tacle boxes on top of the cooler. I hope this helps.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

What about converting one of those deer carts into a carrier with a chair? http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601052&id=0005595

Hmmmm,
Now that you mention it r.h., I think I could use one of these things too.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 30, 2005)

I got no money to get fancy with, so I had a old luggage carrier, an old lawn fertilizer spreader, some angle iron and some steel rod laying around. I cut the angle iron about 18 inches long, welded two pieces of 1/2 inch axle rood to it and mounted it on the luggage carrier with u-bolts. next I put the 10 plastic tires from the spreader on the axles. I bungee a small but sturdy cooler on the bottom, and my tackle bag on top. I carry the rods in one hand pull with the other, and sit on the cooler when I get to the pond. My time is cheap and the only cost was the electricity for the welder. Oh, I had a rattle can of green paint aroud to make it look nice and not rust.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Cowgirl, those deer carts wouldn't work for what I have in mind. I'm planning on leaving the 5 gallon bucket/swivel seat on the dollie platform and be able to lean back on the upright part of the dollie when setting on the bucket. The wheels are too high up on the deer carts to be able to do this. Unless I'm not using my imagination right.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Ah! That makes sense r.h..
Let us know what you come up with.


----------

